# ipod touch questions



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a generation one ipod touch 8gb that I would like to load the Bible on. I have music on there from years ago that I don't care about losing. It is so old that it won't sync with the itunes store and itunes on the computer won't recognize it unless I have the wrong cable. It will charge and I can pull up the picture file but nothing is in the file.

I was wondering if I jailbreak the ipod if it will work with my Alpine 149bt? Right now the radio doesn't even recognize the ipod because the ios is so old. I really don't want to buy another ipod if I could help it.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It should still sync. Every iPod I own still syncs, including my iPod video and my daughter's first gen touch. 

Have you tried restoring it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I reset all settings, but haven't did the full reset to dump all the music I have on it. My wife has a second gen ipod touch that works with the 149bt though. I don't have anything to lose, so I may try that next.

It puzzles me to why it won't connect to the iTunes store though thru my wifi.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you have the data turned off in the settings? That shouldn't matter over wi-fi but who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I called my wife and she already did a full reset on it and it still won't connect to the iTunes on the computer or reference iTunes on the ipod. I don't know about the data setting, but all settings are set to default now and still no dice.


----------

